# Sound Via HDMI - Can't find SPDIF out port...



## pixie_0 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Folks

First question that I really need an answer for if possible!
I have an HP DX6100MT that i got from work - i installed an NVidia 9600 GT Graphics card. Thing is, in order to play sound from the pc onto my Sony LCD, i apparently need to connect the SPDIF. Fine, no probs, except - i dont seem to have an spdif port on the motherboard - i've looked and looked and nothing seems even remotely similar. I'm wondering if i'm going blind! Can anyone help - could it look or be called anything else? is it even possible that a computer that is like only 3 years old doesnt have an spdif out?

Damsel in distress call for help!

Thanks!

PS: running xp


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi pixie_0, and welcome to TSG.

SPDIF is a digital audio output and is not found on all computer even today. It is more common on multi-media computers than on typical business computers.

If the computer has standard analog audio outputs, see if your TV supports using an analog audio input when using HDMI only for video. It would then be a matter of getting a suitable audio patch cable from the computer to TV.


----------



## pixie_0 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Cwwozniak

Thanks for your reply! It did provide some insight. I couldn't find the manual for my motherboard so i took apart an identical one i have here and there is definitely no spdif. So that option is out the window.

So i took your other option and looked at the sound ports on the TV. And the TV has 2 rca ports next to the one HDMI port. I transferred the HDMI plug to that port and added the rca cable. Still no sound 

I think i might need to get rid of all my electrical equipment and live the life of a hermit before i drive myself crazy with this. I'm all googled out! It just doesnt make any sense!
I tried to use the 3.5mm jack option too, but i would seem it only works with the vga port.

Do you think its possible that the fact i'm using hdmi to hdmi might override the rca ports (which would be ridiculous!)
would getting a dvi to hdmi cable perhaps be more likely to work?

The TV i have is Sony 32S3000 which is definitely meant to support pc via hdmi.

Anyway - thanks again for your suggestions


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Before becoming an electrical hermit, you might want to try ...

1) While using the HDMI video output, test the computer's 3.5 mm audio output with a known good pair of headphones or speakers.

2) Check the TV owner's manual or go through the set-up menus to see if you need to manually configure the TV to use the RCA audio inputs when the specific HDMI connector is chosen for the video input.


----------



## pixie_0 (Apr 23, 2010)

Okay - tried that now. in fact tried every way around it.

Apparently it would seem that my tv thinks that because it has the hdmi connection, that sound is coming through it and as such, it is over riding any other sound input, like the 3.5mm jack or RCA's. To make matters worse, it seems you cant change this setting on the tv (KDL 32S3000)
The tv does have a specific rca that is linked to the hdmi, however like i said, it thinks that sound is coming over the hdmi and is blocking those rcas.

The only way around this that i can see, is to get a sound card that has the S/PDIF Out Header pins on the circuit board and then connect the graphics card via spdif cable to the pins on the sound card. Apparently Nvidia cards require that you use this cable in order to get sound over hdmi.

Seems like an easy solution - I cannot for the life of me get a conclusive answer as to which decently priced graphics card has these two pins (Spdif and gnd) I see quite a few with optical or coax but it seems in need the actual board to have the two out pins.

Any ideas what sound card offers this same functionality that many media motherboards have?


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

Inputs and Outputs Sony 32S3000
Audio Out (Variable/Fixed): 1 (Rear)
Component Video (Y/Pb/Pr ) Input(s): 2
(Rear)
Composite Video Input(s): 3 (2 Rear/1
Side)
Digital Audio Output(s): 1 (Rear)
RF Connection Input(s): 1 (Rear)
S-Video Input(s): 2 (1 Rear/1 Side) rear
input has Auto S Video Input Detection
Headphone Output(s): 1 (Side)
*PC Audio Input(s): 1 (Rear)
PC Video Input(s): 1 (Rear) with D-sub 15
and L/R stereo mini plug connection
Analog Audio Input(s) (Total): 5 (4 Rear/1
Side)*
*HDMI™ Connection(s) (Total): 2 (Rear)
HDMI™ Connection(s) (w/ Analog Audio
In): 1 with L/R RCA audio connections*

so it would seem that audio out 3.5jack from pc via speakers out socket to RCA sockets on audio input on tv you would need a dvi2hdmi cable to connect the video if you want hdmi video connection between pc and tv.

http://www.docs.sony.com/release/specs/KDL32S3000_mksp.pdf


----------



## pixie_0 (Apr 23, 2010)

pixie_0 said:


> Seems like an easy solution - I cannot for the life of me get a conclusive answer as to which decently priced graphics card has these two pins (Spdif and gnd) I see quite a few with optical or coax but it seems in need the actual board to have the two out pins.
> 
> Any ideas what sound card offers this same functionality that many media motherboards have?


What i actually meant was i cannot find a SoundCard with those pins...


----------



## pixie_0 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Johnebadbak - do you reckon if i get a dvi cable with an hdmi adapter, then it wont recognise the hdmi connection as carrying sound? I mean if that will work it would be awesome. Maybe I'll give it a shot anyway... 

If anyone has ideas of a soundcard that has spdif out header pins on the board, then i'm still very interested to hear the brands

Cheers


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

no sound is separate 
audio out 3.5jack from pc via speakers out socket to RCA sockets on audio input on tv you would need a dvi2hdmi cable to connect the video if you want hdmi video connection between pc and tv.
as stated previously. Sound doesn't come through dvi output on your pc..
*HDMI™ Connection(s) (w/ Analog Audio
In): 1 with L/R RCA audio connections*


----------



## pixie_0 (Apr 23, 2010)

Okay i have this semi resolved so i figured i would add it here just in case anyone else needs to know!
Firstly, I would still prefer a sound card with the spdif pins, but i figure as i have found this work around, i'll lay off that for now.

So my TV the Sony KDL 32S3000, as beautiful as she is, is a little tempremental. It turns out that using HDMI to HDMI and the corresponding RCA cables to phono DOES work, but with some limitations.
The reason i thought it was not working is because the TV *must *be turned on before you turn the PC on. Otherwise - no sound. If you turn the TV off or change channels, then you have to restart the pc to make the sound return. It's a tad annoying but its becoming second nature for the time being until i finish building my other PC.

Another point is remember to change the settings in your control panel /Sound option to Monitor Speakers. You will of course then have to restart for it to take effect.

Hope that helps someone else along the way.

Thanks everyone for your help too.


----------

